
Stratospheric aerosol injection tactics and costs in the first 15 years - networkimprov
http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/aae98d
======
nabla9
So this would continue for as long as CO2 levels stay high, possibly hundreds
of years.

Assume 4-5 degree warming and then missing several years due to (wars or other
catastrophes). How hard the sudden warming shock would be?

------
networkimprov
This is the only viable short-term solution, and must be undertaken in
parallel with hydrocarbon reduction.

Also note that this method has been practiced by volcanoes for millions of
millennia :-)

